# Apology



## JohnGun

AN APOLOGY FROM ME 
Over the past few months I have forwarded some inappropriate pictures and jokes
to friends who I thought shared the same sense of humour..

Unfortunately this wasn't the case and I seem to have upset quite
a few people who have accused me of being sexist and shallow.. 

If you were one of these people, please accept my sincerest apologies.

Looking onward, I will only post or send e-mail with a cultural or educational
content such as old monuments, nature and other interesting topics. 

Below is a picture of the Pont Neuf Bridge in Paris. It is the oldest bridge
in Paris and took 26 years to build. It was completed in 1604..




BUGGER ME, WHERE DID SHE COME FROM ?


----------



## rogerblack

What lovely, rounded, symmetrical curves! 8O 
I am always interested to see pictures of architectural features such as this . . .


----------



## richardjames

Naughty boy, but I like it


----------



## BillCreer

rogerblack said:


> What lovely, rounded, symmetrical curves! 8O
> I am always interested to see pictures of architectural features such as this . . .


Agree with you Roger. I think we're looking at good examples of Ogee or maybe even a Reverse Ogee with a hint if Inflexed.

Oh and there are some Round arches in the background.


----------



## moblee

Was the picture taken at "The crack of Dawn" :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## motormouth

Nice of them to supply a bike rack.


----------



## rogerblack

motormouth said:


> Nice of them to supply a bike rack.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Damn! That's another laptop keyboard ruined - I must stop drinking mouthfuls of tea just before reading these posts . . .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not just ordinary porn, this is MHF Porn. :wink: :wink:


----------



## jud

think i can see the harvest moon :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike

I think she's been recycled - she was here a while back, I never forget a face :lol: 8)


----------



## camper69

Can't see pic on mobile version  

Derek


----------



## waz

camper69 said:


> Can't see pic on mobile version
> 
> Derek


Aw bum

Waz


----------



## moblee

camper69 said:


> Can't see pic on mobile version
> 
> Derek


,

Don't worry Derek
It's not a brilliant picture, I think there was a Big crack in the lens :lol:


----------



## Markt500

I think I've been there before.....and I recognise the bridge too :lol:


----------



## CliffyP

I'm sure I'm married to a bloke :?


----------



## nicholsong

I wouldn't mind tying my boat up at that berth!


----------



## JohnGun

CliffyP said:


> I'm sure I'm married to a bloke :?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

As a Welsh gentleman said when I showed him this picture - 

"A fine view spoilt by an attractive young lady!"


----------



## lesanne

Hi , bit of a BUM picture the bridge is out of focus a bit,


----------



## Spacerunner

Would have been a perfect bum if there wasn't a crack in the middle of it.


----------



## CliffyP

I remember now Ive seen her before, she stopped me at the side of the road when I was cycling past her. She said her mother was ill and she need a lift into the next village.
I said no problem jump on the crossbar, after a couple of miles she said, I have a confession to make, my mothers not ill, I just wanted a ride to the next village. I said no problem, I have a confession to make as well, this is a ladies bike


----------



## Bill_H

I think you've got a cheek.


----------



## HeatherChloe

JohnGun said:


> Below is a picture of the Pont Neuf Bridge in Paris. It is the oldest bridge in Paris and took 26 years to build. It was completed in 1604.. BUGGER ME, WHERE DID SHE COME FROM ?


Well I know where she came from..... you searched the internet, downloaded the photo and then posted it here.

Now, IF you had taken the photo, it might have been interesting... with a nice story behind it.

But for all of you, if you find a photo you can upload it to www.tineye.com and it'll retrosearch the internet.

I did that, and this photo is on 66 websites.

Yes, you are a good googler.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Is that a Scottish Loch in the background?


----------



## JohnGun

HeatherChloe said:


> JohnGun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a picture of the
> 
> Yes, you are a good googler.
> 
> 
> 
> cheers HeatherChloe, but you got it wrong, i didnt search anything, a friend sent me the same in an email
Click to expand...


----------



## nicholsong

Oh where is the Arch Sense of Humour?


----------

